

Tell HN: I have a script to retrieve your saved stories - are you interested? - ColinWright

In response to a question asked recently[0] I've re-implemented my scripts to retrieve my saved stories.  The scripts are fragile and not pretty - I just hacked them together quickly to get the job done.<p>However, it occurs to me that there might be more people interested, so I was wondering about making them available "as is" for people to use and improve.<p>My concern is that it is scripted access to HN, so it might be regarded as "unkind".<p>Thoughts?<p>[0] http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5067445
======
ColinWright
Clickable: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5067445>

